# Off Grid Solar Power for under $1000



## ogre control (Jun 22, 2009)

A great location for creating a off grid solar power system!
Plug and Play pre-packaged kits available, all you need to do is connect the solar panels and batteries and you are good to go!
Individual systems designed to specific needs as well.
For more information, go to:

www.ogrecontrol.com


----------



## mtnmom (Sep 8, 2009)

So the solar panels and batteries don't come with the system, correct?


----------



## doc66 (Apr 13, 2009)

mtnmom said:


> So the solar panels and batteries don't come with the system, correct?


That's the way I read it as well....


----------



## pills (Feb 16, 2009)

mtnmom said:


> So the solar panels and batteries don't come with the system, correct?


from the site



> OGRE supplies off grid solar / wind power control, all the customer needs to supply are batteries and panels or wind turbin


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

and _*somebody*_ thought that was a good deal?


----------



## doc66 (Apr 13, 2009)

You are paying for the plug and play options.


----------



## dimlight (Jan 17, 2011)

Your site is not working anymore? I've tried to visit that but it's gone. 
Anyway, off grid homes typically rely on solar energy or wind energy. One of the most recent sought after innovations stemming from the desire for independence from the energy companies s the utilization of off grid solar power as a natural source for domestic use. Although many people living in remote rural districts are already living off grid, there has been a surge in interest from many others, even city dwellers, to switch to off-grid solar power. This can save you money and is good for the planet.


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Thank you kind sir, may I please have another SPAM sandwich?


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

Yeah, 2 posts, both saying to go to ogrecontrol. First one doesn't mention it's his, just says it's an excellent source...



> go to: Off grid solar power control system
> this site is an excellent source to check out in regards to the H.F. panels.


Hey Bruce, how about you talk about something else for awhile first, before shameless promotion of your site?


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

:spam:  *sigh*


----------



## Nadja (Jan 12, 2011)

*Off Grid Living*



IrritatedWithUS said:


> :spam:  *sigh*


 I have lived off the grid for 16 years now, and I can tell you for a fact that there are no quick cheap solutions to doing this. It takes money, work and a lot of time to make it happen. You could spend a lot of money doing this and still get it wrong, just by poor choices in panels, charge controllers , inverters and even little things like wiring. Sometimes , it is some little thing like too small of wire or using a piece of solid wire just because it was handy that will cost you the biggest power loss, therefore money. Nadja


----------

